# Shiniest Horse Contest.



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Now all of you're grooming has payed off. I am going to have a contest on who has the shiniest horse. 
First place winner will receive a photoshop made by me, a banner, and also an avatar. Second place will only receive an avatar. 

Rules
- One picture for each horse.
- Try to have photo's clear and sharp.
- Picture must be taken at a side view.

Good Luck!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

ohhh this is exciting :] hehe theres my little bay mare.. all nice and shiny :]]]


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's the shiniest pic I have of Thunder...no special spray or anything, just lots of brushing.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

These ones are pretty dark.
Summer coat.

















Winter coat (I know he's really skinny here, but he's a good weight now)









I'll get some more recent ones. He is really shiney! These photos don't show it enough.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Great pictures everyone. 



RedHawk said:


> These ones are pretty dark.
> Summer coat.
> 
> Winter coat (I know he's really skinny here, but he's a good weight now)
> ...


He is super cute, but I can only accept one photo for the contest. Thanks.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Whoops! Sorry, my bad! I must have missed that bit  
I'll try and get a better one tomorrow and enter that one instead.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

*My two!*

*Dakota*









*Gypsie*


----------



## WPgirl (Jan 18, 2009)

Love the quote! I might have to try that on my, "I will only drink in my stall", gelding. Thanks!


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

My shiney colt the day we brought him home!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Athena


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

Eppy.
sorry its kinda blurry but its the best one ive got.









Chances coat is still gross only had him a month.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Great entries guys! I'll take a few more entries then set up a poll.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

My friend's horse, Jordan. I helped groom him, if that counts


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow girl on black pony that is one shiny horsie!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Impresively wild aka: Moriah


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Thats not fair, greys don't shine :-| 

Misty:


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

*shiniest horse contest*


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

wait, wait!!! don't set a poll yet. I'm at work and can't submit my pics! I will when I get home though :]


----------



## fozzie (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi, this is Brydie


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

4 months ago i got a new horse. Look how clean he is. His name is Kalypso.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y191/Nyhorsegal05/Kalypso/kalypso1.jpg

Thanks.


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y191/Nyhorsegal05/Kalypso/kalypso1.jpg

This is my new horse Kalypso. I got him in October. Look how clean he is.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

ooo! lots of shiney horsies!!

heres my boy, Charmer


----------



## ohhellneely (Dec 18, 2008)

Budweiser:









Frosty:
lol ignore me looking retarded.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

GiGi, I used to own but had to sell... bought her as a weanling


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

this is Seven - sorry its a proof


katie - sorry again for the proof.









Maddy - who said you cant make a roan shine!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

okay, i'm having some issues... this is the first time i've tried to add pics and i can't figure it out...


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

ImageShack® - Image Hosting then copy paste the code


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

If you hit post reply instead of the quick reply it will bring up the typing box, then look for the paper clip icon at the top of that box and click it, there you can add an attatchment. When the window pops up, browse your computer and find the one you want. When you choose it, click upload in the same box. There you will see the name of the file listed under the browse bar. Close the box, type your caption and hit post. Sorry if it sounds complicated, it took me a bit to figure it out as well. Or you can copy the code off of photobucket if you use it.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

and Toby


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I Love Lane said:


> View attachment 3350
> 
> 
> and Toby


Toby is adorable!!!!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> Toby is adorable!!!!


thanks:lol: he is a big baby!!!! lol


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

I won't take any more entries from here on out except for RedHawk. She requested a spot and I'll be waiting for a picture.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Duke's bath was three days old. No spray & no brushing unless a swipe with my long sleeve t-shirt counts.

I owe all this shine to Omega-3 Horseshine. This horse is 21 years old, has Equine Metabolic Syndrome (EMS), and did not have a healthy coat like this until I started him on it.


----------



## hntrjmpr (Jan 11, 2009)

dangit! i missed it


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

this is my boy at our 4th ODE he was an angel 
his name is dayo


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I Love Lane said:


> thanks:lol: he is a big baby!!!! lol


How old is he???


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Is the contest closed?"


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> How old is he???


6 or 7 now but in the pic he was a 2yo got sold to the starlight foundation for a girl with cancer. She loves him and has won a lot with him over the last few years. She is sick now though and hasn't shown for about 12 months


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Aw darn..
I just took a pic today and thought I'd add it here.
Nevermind.
x


----------



## belgianlover (Dec 29, 2008)

walkinthewalk said:


> Duke's bath was three days old. No spray & no brushing unless a swipe with my long sleeve t-shirt counts.
> 
> I owe all this shine to Omega-3 Horseshine. This horse is 21 years old, has Equine Metabolic Syndrome (EMS), and did not have a healthy coat like this until I started him on it.


 OMG he's beautifull what breed is he?


----------



## belgianlover (Dec 29, 2008)

fozzie said:


> Hi, this is Brydie


 Is he a clyde cross? He is beautifull


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

This is us not even at a show! He's always this shiny


----------

